# Super Mice



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what super mice are? I have seen a wanted add for them and looked them up on google and found an article. Here is the extract I found.

Scientists have been astounded by the creation of a genetically modified "supermouse" with extraordinary physical abilities – comparable to the performance of the very best athletes – raising the prospect that the discovery may one day be used to transform people's capacities.
The mouse can run up to six kilometres (3.7 miles) at a speed of 20 metres per minute for five hours or more without stopping. Scientists said that this was equivalent of a man cycling at speed up an Alpine mountain without a break. Although it eats up to 60 per cent more food than an ordinary mouse, the modified mouse does not put on weight. It also lives longer and enjoys an active sex life well into old age – being capable of breeding at three times the normal maximum age.


Is this what "super mice" are?​


----------



## Bushman (Apr 5, 2013)

I've never heard that before. What was your source of that info? 
All I've heard is that they produce many more young. All mice have a certain amount of teats, so they can only raise much the same numbers of healthy young I would think.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 5, 2013)

i think the supermice the ad is refering to,is the white mice that have larger than normal litters.... 15-20(i think) per pregnancy


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

The mouse that shook the world - Science - News - The Independent
This is the site that was at the top of the google page when I searched. Not sure if I am allowed to put the link in. I would guess if they produce more young then the offspring would be smaller and then you have the problem of the teats as you said. There are also similar articles from as far back as 2007


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Super mice have much larger litters then normal and I believe the young are raised in a communal nest so multiple females to feed the young.


----------



## RedFox (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't know what they were.  I thought it might have had something to do with size but then read the ad and drew a blank.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 5, 2013)

There a mouse that are a pain to get a hold of when you want some for breeding. Oh and they have lots more babies 15+


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the super mice that I found are more interesting. lol


----------



## Reptilia (Apr 6, 2013)

super mice are usually strains of either quackenbush or asmu:swiss mice.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2017)

I just ordered a trio of genuine Quackenbush mice for $40. They were only born 2 days ago so I'll be getting them in 3 weeks time. Been trying to find these locally for months. 

Stoked.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 28, 2017)

I breed genuine Quackenbush and you will find an add for them on this site, I have sold lots to people in Qld and some of them may be selling them. Be careful that any you buy have not been crossed with normal mice as the common mouse genetics will dominate and one generation later you have normal mice. The breed was developed for scientific tests and they are virtual clones with very fast growth to maturity that can be continually inbred without health problems, I have bred thousands starting with 2 original trios.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks yellowtail, yes I've seen your ad and that's what inspired me to try and hunt them down locally as it'd be too much hassle to get them shipped up here from you. Had no luck until today. I've known this woman personally for about 10-12 years now, she's the manager of my local pet store, I asked her if she could possibly source them for me and she replied via text 5 hours later saying a good friend of hers has them. Average litter size of 17 and I can have a trio in 3 weeks for $40. I know she wouldn't steer me astray.
[doublepost=1514455602,1514455456][/doublepost]I'e Had 5 litters of ordinary mice now averaging 6-8 and I've gotta keep continuusly swapping the breeders out. So I've secured a trio of Quackenbush now to make life easier.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Thanks yellowtail, yes I've seen your ad and that's what inspired me to try and hunt them down locally as it'd be too much hassle to get them shipped up here from you. Had no luck until today. I've known this woman personally for about 10-12 years now, she's the manager of my local pet store, I asked her if she could possibly source them for me and she replied via text 5 hours later saying a good friend of hers has them. Average litter size of 17 and I can have a trio in 3 weeks for $40. I know she wouldn't steer me astray.
> [doublepost=1514455602,1514455456][/doublepost]I'e Had 5 litters of ordinary mice now averaging 6-8 and I've gotta keep continuusly swapping the breeders out. So I've secured a trio of Quackenbush now to make life easier.


Like I said the only problem is a lot of people think that introducing new blood and crossing them is good but it is not, I know a guy here in Sydney who has 3 different strains of Quackenbush and he won't even mix them. Because of the large litters it takes a lot out of the mums if they have to raise them till weaned and you will only get 2 litters per female. I mostly take the babies out as fuzzys so I can get 3 or 4 litters. I've had litters as large as 22.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't intend to introduce new blood or mix them.
What do you mean you will only get 2 litters per female? 2 litters and they're done breeding??


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I don't intend to introduce new blood or mix them.
> What do you mean you will only get 2 litters per female? 2 litters and they're done breeding??


Yeah, if they have to feed 15-20 babies till weaned it takes a lot out of them so you have to replace the females after 2 - 3 litters but that is no problem, you just grow some of the babies to replace them, they can breed when only a few weeks old.
Having the 2 females cooperate in the feeding helps but you will find they have litters continually so you will have 2 mothers looking after 30 - 40 babies all the time.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tips mate, appreciate it. One last question... will I need to remove the male from the females before the litters are born (will he kill the babies?) Currently with my common mice trios, I remove the males once I can see the females are obviously pregnant.

And Yes, I'll need the babies to be raised to weaners not fuzzies.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Thanks for the tips mate, appreciate it. One last question... will I need to remove the male from the females before the litters are born (will he kill the babies?) Currently with my common mice trios, I remove the males once I can see the females are obviously pregnant.
> 
> And Yes, I'll need the babies to be raised to weaners not fuzzies.


No you leave the male in with the 2 females they won't kill their own babies but make sure you don't move any males around or they will kill babies that are not theirs. Leaving the male there means your females will be continually pregnant, the only reason to remove him is to give the girls a rest but easier to just keep replacing them and if you do remove him make sure the right one goes back. I've found it's better to replace the male at same time as the new females otherwise if the females are already pregnant you can have a problem with the male killing babies and the old males tend to grow big, fat and lazy.
The females have been known to kill their babies if under stress, like too hot, dirty tubs, no water or not enough food.
They need a high protein diet ( dog or cat food and scrambled eggs if you are keen) because of the fast growth rate and black sunflower seeds are good when they are feeding babies.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 29, 2017)

these super mice sound boring in comparison to what the OP posted! >:I


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> No you leave the male in with the 2 females they won't kill their own babies but make sure you don't move any males around or they will kill babies that are not theirs. Leaving the male there means your females will be continually pregnant, the only reason to remove him is to give the girls a rest but easier to just keep replacing them and if you do remove him make sure the right one goes back. I've found it's better to replace the male at same time as the new females otherwise if the females are already pregnant you can have a problem with the male killing babies and the old males tend to grow big, fat and lazy.
> The females have been known to kill their babies if under stress, like too hot, dirty tubs, no water or not enough food.
> They need a high protein diet ( dog or cat food and scrambled eggs if you are keen) because of the fast growth rate and black sunflower seeds are good when they are feeding babies.


Thanks for the info. Dog food and scrambled eggs I can Do!
[doublepost=1516258001,1514488931][/doublepost]Aww here's my very last batches of common mice. 17 fuzzies and 9 pinkies. Saturday morning I'll pick up my trio of new 3 week old Quackenbush super mice. Then it'll be all systems go, will have a freezer full of python food in no time and a heap of live ones for sale down the track. 

Going to miss the coloured patterns of the ordinary mice though, was always exciting to see how they'd turn out. 




[doublepost=1516500310][/doublepost]Ahh yes. Let the mass production begin! 


[doublepost=1519432458][/doublepost]Well it's been 4.5 weeks since I got my trio of Quackenbush super mice and I now have 2 very fat, VERY heavy females. Just looking at them you can see their bellies quivering and moving around with 20+ pups each. It's only a matter of days now. Just set them up in a freshly cleaned tank all ready for the drop. This is the beginning of my mass production project. 
[doublepost=1519434111][/doublepost]Here's the 2 girls.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 24, 2018)

Lookin good Kev!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 9, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Lookin good Kev!


Thanks. Here's another shot of the little tubby.



Here's dad. As you can see, he's as long as a toilet roll and only 7 weeks old. They're big mice. So glad I've gone with these and discontinued with regular mice.



Unlimited supply of snake food for my stimmy and spotted now. 
[doublepost=1520555468,1519435133][/doublepost]Well it's incredible the growth rate of these things...

This was 9 days ago on Wednesday - Feb 28th.




This is them now today - 9 days old. Quackenbush Super fuzzies.


----------

